# Is fishing allowed off the beach



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Im in the Dubai marina area and wondered if fishing off the beach or rocks allowed. Just curious as never seen anyone doing so, and wondered if it was another taboo  or can anyone tell me anywhere local that you can do a bit of beach or wall fishing  Better still does anyone know anyone local that takes people onboard for the sport without wanting to rip us off. I know there are rip off tourist fishing trips but im certainly not up for paying stupid money for a few hours of rowdy messing around.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Someone asked this previously do a thread search as I think you can get a licence


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would really like to know if the fishing is any good. The salinity is quite high. Curious how much one can find in the area right off the shore in dubai, as well how it tastes with the salinity so high here.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I would really like to know if the fishing is any good. The salinity is quite high. Curious how much one can find in the area right off the shore in dubai, as well how it tastes with the salinity so high here.


Salty I imagine


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes you do need a licence, & Yes there was a previous thread about this. You get licences from Dubai Municipality.

Tip - if you are after a cheap rod, go to Lulu supermarket in Al Barsha.

-


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Yes you do need a licence, & Yes there was a previous thread about this. You get licences from Dubai Municipality.
> 
> Tip - if you are after a cheap rod, go to Lulu supermarket in Al Barsha.
> 
> -


I found a few threads on here and appears it will be one of those nightmsre licences however the posts were dated 2008 i wonder has anyone recently applied for one and how difficult was it


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There was a thread about it couple of month ago:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...hing-license-fishing-locations-coastline.html

And this one from Aug 2009:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/18898-uae-beach-fishing.html


I don;t dount that egtting the licence is a bit of a pain, but those are the rules. Once you have got everythig required, it's just a case of spending a coupel of hours at the DM offices.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are a fair few people who fish off the rocks, close to the Sheraton Hotel in JBR. Not sure if they catch anything but some people actually set up camp there as well (can see them from my apartment). There's normally a good crowd out there on the weekend.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> There are a fair few people who fish off the rocks, close to the Sheraton Hotel in JBR. Not sure if they catch anything but some people actually set up camp there as well (can see them from my apartment). There's normally a good crowd out there on the weekend.


The fisherman catch small mackeral looking fish with float rigs. mostly labourers, having fun on their friday off. They always friendly and keep the place tidy so no harm done.


----------



## bhong73 (Jan 2, 2011)

hi! i know 1 place for fishing and u need lcence first b4 u can do it to avoid problem. it was under the mactom bridge at the back of the dubai court. u can catch baracuda there as well, just use garapala for bait.. if u have licence make sure u used i rod only because i rod per licence only or else they confiscate the remaining rod and machine or if u want more fishing rod to use at the same time get more licence. that the advice of the officer who confiscate our rod. another gud place to catch big was in abudabhi at port saed. best store to buy fishing equipment is in dragon mart. jumeira store are expensive compare to dragon mart.


----------



## bhong73 (Jan 2, 2011)

yes in lulu supermarket are cheap u can also go at carefour... u will see there the spinning reel which are mitchell brand.. for me it cheap but used it everytime im fishing but it work perfectly, i choose it coz i know the brand was 1 on the original maker of reel specialy spinning reel. once you learn how to fish and tackle then u can now chose gud and expensive brand....wen u buy just look for more ball bearing, gear ratio, colapsable handle, and not to much mechanical inside of the reel. and take note of the way u tie the line to ur hook and swivel. check the internet for better ways to tie a line.. gud luck for your fishing guys..


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

bhong73 said:


> hi! i know 1 place for fishing and u need lcence first b4 u can do it to avoid problem. it was under the mactom bridge at the back of the dubai court. u can catch baracuda there as well, just use garapala for bait.. if u have licence make sure u used i rod only because i rod per licence only or else they confiscate the remaining rod and machine or if u want more fishing rod to use at the same time get more licence. that the advice of the officer who confiscate our rod. another gud place to catch big was in abudabhi at port saed. best store to buy fishing equipment is in dragon mart. jumeira store are expensive compare to dragon mart.


Awesome tips thanks dude.

If you can figure out how to use google maps then a link to these locations would be even better...


----------

